# March Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 March 2006)

The March stock tipping competition is once again being Sponsored by Otrader. If you haven't already had a look at their portfolio management software, be sure to pay them a visit now! Don't forget that the competition entrant with the best average return over March, April and May will win themselves a FREE copy of Otrader!

Unfortunately tdkx669, louie2006, crackaton, carmeny, Sandman and Mumbank did not qualify for this month's competition.

Could all entrants please check your entries and let me know in this thread if I have made any mistakes!

Keep track of the competition here as the month progresses: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Profitseeker (1 March 2006)

Yes. First month I have not lost 10% in the first day!


----------



## el_ninj0 (1 March 2006)

Young_Trader is doing well, .

down 54% on the first day. Thats gotta be a record bad pick.


----------



## surelle (3 March 2006)

no...i think mine was - on top of the ladder on the 2nd of March and then near the bottom on the 3rd...go figure
but then again.... just checked the list, sorry YT


----------



## crackaton (4 March 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The March stock tipping competition is once again being Sponsored by Otrader. If you haven't already had a look at their portfolio management software, be sure to pay them a visit now! Don't forget that the competition entrant with the best average return over March, April and May will win themselves a FREE copy of Otrader!
> 
> Unfortunately tdkx669, louie2006, crackaton, carmeny, Sandman and Mumbank did not qualify for this month's competition.
> 
> ...




Thank god I didn't qualify see you next month.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2006)

EXR was a very high risk high pay off stock, either it was going to win me the comp or it would put me in dead last, funny thing was lock in of price came the night before well was ann as a duster, so whammo 

I'm just glad that I didn't hold the stock for drilling results, that would really be painful! lol


----------



## StockyBailx (6 March 2006)

*Re: Stock Competition Entries!(StockyBailz)*

: How are we all. I would very much like to know how it is that you qualify and be come a entrant in this underated monthly compatition, as it seems?

     Joe Blow, you seem to be the gentalman incharge, I was thinking that maybe you could answer the above question for me. It will be dandy!   

 *StockyBailz*


----------



## Narkov (6 March 2006)

Take a look at this thread for your answers.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 March 2006)

There are some changes in the wind for the stock tipping competition.   

Can't give away too much right now but I will make an announcement about it in due time.


----------



## son of baglimit (6 March 2006)

as long as it dont involve voiding past winners joe - gloat gloat


----------



## carpets (6 March 2006)

if anyone has been following, surrelle went from a negative return, close to the bottom a couple of days ago, then i check tonight and hes 1st place! what a turn around!


----------



## justjohn (7 March 2006)

carpets said:
			
		

> if anyone has been following, surrelle went from a negative return, close to the bottom a couple of days ago, then i check tonight and hes 1st place! what a turn around!



AND NOW YOU ARE LEADING CARPETS THATS A BIGGER SHOCK   :headshake


----------



## surelle (7 March 2006)

yeah, and I'm getting a little sea sick from the ride.....


----------



## Profitseeker (9 March 2006)

I wish this was a race and not a marathon. Hope this is going some way to fixing the embarasement of BUY


----------



## sandik17 (14 March 2006)

Got you for now Profitseeker!
Revvv your engin's!!!!!


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

go sandiK...going well


----------



## wayneL (20 March 2006)

JML just pacing itself for the run into the straight  

Though must admit we'll have to run hard from here and hope ENG knocks up in the final run


----------



## canny (20 March 2006)

Well done Sandik - 
And in my defence, I sold AUL ages ago!!!!! Still might burst again with a late run, who knows! 2 weeks is a long time on the market - plenty of time for catch ups!


----------



## sandik17 (20 March 2006)

You all give in too easily....it's not the end of the month yet...I may have peaked too soon!


----------



## wayneL (21 March 2006)

sandik17 said:
			
		

> You all give in too easily....it's not the end of the month yet...I may have peaked too soon!




Nice peak!!!!!!

But back to horseracing parlance, I reckon you would have just about lapped us by now.


----------



## surelle (21 March 2006)

oh SandiK..I only hope for your sake youre holding heaps of those babies....


----------



## sandik17 (21 March 2006)

just a 'nice' amount....and I must say I am VERY EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## surelle (21 March 2006)

well good for u


----------



## Knobby22 (31 March 2006)

Goldstar is coming good, bad luck for me it is the last day.


----------



## GreatPig (31 March 2006)

Big spread this month: -56% to +59%.

An indication of more volatility in the market perhaps?

GP


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 March 2006)

lol the High Risk, High Reward EXR play failed miserably, as it most likely was expected to, the well hit total depth they day after the competition started placing me in dead last for the rest of the comp,

Like I said at least I didn't own the stock! That really would have been painful


----------



## GreatPig (31 March 2006)

It's not just EXR though. There's quite an even spread across the range.

More winners than losers though, which is good.

GP


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

powwww, wow check out your climb on the ladder, well done


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2006)

It's certainly going right down to the wire this month. I love a cliffhanger!


----------



## wayneL (31 March 2006)

Looks like sandik might get pipped at the post.

That's gotta be a bummer afetr being absolutly lengths in front all month


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

Kariba,  you dark horse, it's a tight race


----------



## powwww (31 March 2006)

Was expecting a move, was waiting, waiting and waiting.

Cap raising couldn't have been timed better for this months comp.

What do I win?  ha-ha


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2006)

Oh no, Sandik17! Pipped at the post by powwww!   

Congratulations to you both anyway. You both picked real winners this month. powwww triumphed in the end on IGR with a return over the month of March of 59.38%! Sandik17 finished up in second place with this months best runner by far, ENG, finishing up the month with a return of 55.56%. 

Could both of you please contact me via PM regarding your prizes.

Rounding out the top five we have kariba, GreatPig and WayneL who selected AEX, PDN and JML respectively, achieving returns of 53.13%, 43.89% and 42.59%. Well done gentlemen!   

The March competition saw 15 entrants end the month with a return of 10% or more! Without doubt, one of the better months in recent memory! 

Here are the final results for March:


----------



## sandik17 (31 March 2006)

sandik17 said:
			
		

> You all give in too easily....it's not the end of the month yet...I may have peaked too soon!





I told you....it's not over till it's over!
Still has been a FANTASTIC ride, and month...looking onward and upward now for the next one!  Thanks all.


----------



## powwww (31 March 2006)

Couldn't believe it myself - have actually been in your position before and got smashed. You held up very well and assuming you hold ENG you should do very well..I expect some kind of correction with igr, but all signs are pointing to a huge bull run! 

best of luck to all!


----------



## surelle (1 April 2006)

congrats to powwww, and well done SandiK for holding the lead all the way
Just goes to show that, it's not over until it's over

Hope April comp is just as interesting


----------

